# Good offline timers for pc?



## CubeGuyYT (Jul 25, 2021)

Hello guys.

I am looking for a offline timer that can save times and works on potato pc’s. A free option would be appreciated.

My main web timer is csTimer, and I saved it as a Google app, but not sure if it works offline.


----------



## Thom S. (Jul 25, 2021)

Under the "List of Cubing Software" at the Wiki you can find some desktop timers. I recently switched to Block Keeper and I like it.
You could consider using an app. The one I use is this one. Never had a problem with it. Although it takes up to ten seconds to display my 20000 Sq1 solves but that's to be expected.


----------



## Josh_ (Jul 25, 2021)

CubeGuyYT said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I am looking for a offline timer that can save times and works on potato pc’s. A free option would be appreciated.
> 
> My main web timer is csTimer, and I saved it as a Google app, but not sure if it works offline.


csTimer works offline as long as you open up the tab before going offline.


----------



## CubeGuyYT (Jul 25, 2021)

Ok. I have found some really old ones which aren’t even hosted anymore so I’m glad block keeper is.
Thanks!


----------

